# Help to Identify Vintage Bike



## azhiker00 (May 2, 2012)

I got a bike from my friends kid, a project that he started and never completed. The bike was in bad condition but after some sandblasting and cleaning up I am ready to primer and paint. It needs some parts and I don't even know what it is, can you help? Also if you know of good places to get parts/service such as: spokes, chain or at least a master link for the chain, fenders, chain guard, tank, seat leather repair.  Also should I re-chrome some parts or just pain them? I do not expect to have a fully restored bike, just an old one that I can ride around that looks decent. Should I keep the original rims and respoke or replace the rims completely. Millions of questions!

Here is a link to the photos:
http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l244/azhiker00/Vintage Bike/



Jeff


----------



## azhiker00 (May 2, 2012)

Guesses? Anyone?  It came with wood pedal inners not plastic if that helps.
Also the guy who originally had the bike said something about "it came from the factory and he could pay more to have it painted or get it unpainted" Don't know if thats true or not but he said he didn't pay to have it painted.


----------



## azhiker00 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Eric Bidinger (May 3, 2012)

*Could be a 1939 Schwinn DX*

Looks like a 1939 Schwinn DX. It has the wrong crank. I have one. I will try to send a pix later.


----------



## Eric Bidinger (May 4, 2012)

*Picture*

Attatched picture


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2012)

I had a Rollfast American Flyer that looked like that......1938
Wood pedals "wood" make it a 1942-3?


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2012)

azhiker00 said:


> Guesses? Anyone?  It came with wood pedal inners not plastic if that helps.
> Also the guy who originally had the bike said something about "it came from the factory and he could pay more to have it painted or get it unpainted" Don't know if thats true or not but he said he didn't pay to have it painted.




I't would have come painted, normally chromed parts may have been painted black tho-


----------



## azhiker00 (May 4, 2012)

Eric Bidinger said:


> Looks like a 1939 Schwinn DX. It has the wrong crank. I have one. I will try to send a pix later.




Interesting...I really appreciate it, sounds like I have a Frankenstein. I am going to paint and re-chrome some parts. I am really enjoying the history of old bikes and think I found a new love, original or not.
Any chance our serial numbers are similar that might solidify the question mark?

Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## azhiker00 (May 4, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I had a Rollfast American Flyer that looked like that......1938
> Wood pedals "wood" make it a 1942-3?




Any chance our serial numbers are similar that might solidify the question mark?


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2012)

Too bad I threw the non-fittlng tank on here, you could tell the frames were identical.... I didn't keep the serial no's, sorry.


----------



## greenephantom (May 5, 2012)

Fork looks like a goner.  Cool frame though.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## ccozic (May 12, 2012)

Are your rims rusted or pitted? If so, aluminum foil or 0000 steel wool will cure it. I just used aluminum foil on my rusted handlebars, and now they are shiny like near new. I used steel wool on my car's alloy wheels & it took off all the rusty muck.


----------

